# In San Diego next 3 days



## flyforfood99 (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey folks,
Ill be in san diego the next few days (never been before), bringing my road bike and looking for some good routes. I'd like something that goes up into the hills and fairly low traffic anywhere from 30-80 miles, any suggestions? Ill be staying at the embassy suites on the bay. Thanks!

Eric


----------

